# Weber 22" Kettle Thermometer



## mrazz71 (Dec 26, 2017)

Hello,

I’m looking for suggestions on how to monitor the temperature inside my Weber 22” Kettle. I ruined the grill probe of my Maverick ET-732 Redi Check Digital Thermometer. Even though I placed it on the in-direct heat side of the kettle, the high internal temperature fried the probe.

Is it worth drilling a hole on the vent side of the kettle cover and installing a round temp gauge? The cover has a temp gauge, but it is installed opposite of the vent, right on top of the burning coals. looking for any alternate methods.

Thanks


----------



## motocrash (Dec 26, 2017)

I personally wouldn't drill a hole.I also find it odd that you fried a probe.If you do decide to drill a hole get one of these,you can find them cheaper than here though.
http://www.grillparts.com/weber/weber-smokey-mountain-parts.asp?product_id=85037


----------



## mrazz71 (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks for the link, i will check it out.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 29, 2017)

Hmmmm, fried a probe in a Kettle.  The probes on the Mavericks are the weak link in an otherwise solid instrument.  I've used them in the Kettle and the WSM with no issues, but in my case they only seem to last about a year before I have to replace them.  I'm just over a year on the one I'm currently using. 

I stopped putting them on the grate in my Kettle.  Now I just slip it into one of the top vent holes, using a metal clip to stop it from falling all the way in. 

If you decide you want a permanent solution, pick up a River Country Grill/Smoker/BBQ thermometer.  It does require drilling but I've been REAL happy with the one I put on my WSM.


----------

